# Your MBTI Type and Pottermore Results?



## Unnursvana (Mar 12, 2010)

INFP, 4w5.
Hgwarts house: Gryffindor
Wand: Pear
Patronus: Weasel
Ilvermorny: Thunderbird


----------



## Namewhomustbechanged (Mar 27, 2017)

INTP

Hogwarts House: Gryffindor
Wand: Apple wood with a unicorn hair core, 10 ¾" and supple flexibility
Patronus: Thestral & Buzzard (did the test twice)
Ilvermorny House: Horned Serpent


----------



## Aizar (Mar 21, 2011)

MBTI: INFJ
Hogwarts House: Gryffindor, with Ravenclaw as runnerup
Wand: Poplar, Phoenix, 10", supple
Patronus: Eagle & Buzzard (I much prefer Eagle, as hawks, eagles, and falcons are something of an animal totem for me)
Ilvermorny House: Pukwudgie


----------



## midnightdance (Mar 21, 2017)

INFP (most likely)
Hogwarts house- Slytherin
Patronus- Adder
Wand- Aspen wood with a unicorn hair core 12 ¼" and unbending flexibility
Ilvermorny- Thunderbird


----------



## Aletheia (Dec 25, 2014)

MBTI: INFJ
Hogwarts House: Slytherin
Wand: Hornbeam wood with a Unicorn hair core 10 ¾" and Rigid flexibility
Patronus: Black Mamba
Ilvermorny House: Thunderbird


----------



## phthalocyanine (Jun 27, 2016)

MBTI: INFJ
Hogwarts House: Slytherin
Patronus: Goshawk
Wand: Apple wood with a Unicorn hair core 14 ½" and Surprisingly Swishy flexibility 
Ilvermorny House: Thunderbird


----------



## heymoon (Nov 26, 2016)

I made a new pottermore acct. and took all the quizzes again. the results were interesting, they made me rethink everything lol. 

Type: ISFP
Hogwarts: Gryffindor
Ilvermorny: Thunderbird
Wand: Redwood wood with a phoenix feather core, 12 ¾" and supple flexibility
Patronus: Calico cat

so i guess it's destiny for me to have a cat patronus and be in thunderbird 
now that i think about it, gryffindor is a pretty good fit for me. i just have anxiety, so i might not always seem gryffindor brave lol


----------



## Talonbee (Mar 29, 2018)

INFJ
3w4 Enneagram
Hogwarts House: Ravenclaw
Ilvermorny House: Horned Serpent
Wand: Ash, Dragon Heart String Core, Unyielding Flexibility
Patronus: Mole


----------



## Elegant_Emu. (Apr 2, 2017)

Type: INTP (most probably)
House: Ravenclaw
Wand: Pear wood with a unicorn hair core 10 1/2 inches and unyielding flexibility
Patronus: Buzzard
Ilvermony House: Thunderbird


----------



## VectorReflector (Dec 25, 2017)

ESTJ, 1w2
Hogwarts House: Ravenclaw
Wand: 12.5 inches, Larch Wood, Phoenix core. Stiff.
Patronus: Manx Cat
Illvermony House: Thunderbird


----------



## Supine Angel (Nov 6, 2014)

MBTI: ISFP (Enneagram: 9w8 So/Sx)
Hogwarts House: Hufflepuff
Wand: Rowan wood with a unicorn hair core, 14 ¼" and quite bendy flexibility
Patronus: Field mouse
Ilvermorny House: Pukwudgie


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

ENTP 5w6 So/Sx 584
House: Gryffindor
Wand: Laurel wood with a phoenix feather core 14 1/2" and surprisingly swishy flexibility
Patronus: Hyena


----------



## Skimt (May 24, 2020)

I'm too stupid to figure out where the test is so I'm going to call that whole site and their tests stupid to pull attention away from my own failures.


----------



## passionate (Jan 7, 2017)

MBTI: ENFP
House: Ravenclaw
Wand: Silver lime wood with a dragon heartstring core, 10 ¼" and slightly yielding flexibility
Patronus: Nebelung Cat


----------



## ImpossibleHunt (May 30, 2020)

MBTI: INFJ 
House: Ravenclaw
Wand: Hornbeam wood with a dragon heartstring core, 13" and supple flexibility
Patronus: Mastiff


----------



## sibersonique (Jun 18, 2020)

MBTI: INFJ
House: Gryffindor
Wand: Maple wood with Unicorn hair, 10" and quite bendy flexibility
Patronus: St Bernard


----------



## red_evening_apple (Jun 15, 2020)

MBTI: ISTP
Hogwarts House: Slytherin
Wand: Ebony wood with a dragon heartstring core, 12 ½" and reasonably supple flexibility 
Patronus: Heron
Ilvermorny House: Thunderbird


----------



## TKDfan888 (Aug 3, 2020)

*MBTI Type: *XSTJ or ENTJ (most likely ESTJ)
*Hogwarts House: *Ravenclaw/Gryffindor blend
*Wand: *Aspen wood with a phoenix feather, 11 3/4 inches, and it is reasonably flexible
*Patronus: *Thestral


----------



## Roslyn (Aug 2, 2018)

MBTI: ESTP
Hogwarts House Gryffindor
Wand: Cypress wood with a dragon heartstring core, 13" and supple flexibility 
Patronus: Stag
Ilvermorny House: Pukwidgie


----------



## ezekielchambers1 (Sep 4, 2021)

MBTI: INFP
Hogwarts House: Ravenclaw
Patronus: Swan
Wand: Hazel Wood, Phoenix Feather Core, 13 3/4 Inches, Unyielding Flexibility
Ilvermorny House: Pukwudgie


----------

